# Hypothsis on how to increase facial dimorphism.



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

Archive from a user from slut hate known as @SODA POP archive done by the ever well known member @Pendejo he made this archive possible

*Page 1 of the archive.*








*Page 2 of the back up archive incase this link ever decides to go er on us.*







*Page 3 of the archive*






*Page 4 of the archive*






*Page 5 of the archive *






*Page 6 of the archive *








*Part 7 of the archive *

\





*Part 8 of the archive.*







Part 9 of the archive it is just a hypothetical way to induce dimorphic bone growth.


Adds credence with @CopeAndRope head gear we would need to modify our bones themselves simple cause our bones are not easily malleable this is 1 step towards that


 For any 1 interested the source  i just have just taken a screen shot incase it goes down


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

It basically says inject HGH and take Aromasin


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> It basically says inject HGH and take Aromasin





Ahhhhh right okay it is what it is


----------



## tincelw (Dec 8, 2019)

great stuff bro thank you so much


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

tincelw said:


> great stuff bro thank you so much






I will add it to the final completion of the list i have a back up off a quite a few lookism archives they still were on googles cached state the issue was remembering the thread titles name but i remebered i had a thread which had a lot of useful lookism titles which i searched on google i could only get like 2 but 1 was very important it showed what an ante face is it was massive lifefuel.

I legit just need to add this and i have a full looks maxing guide for a normie i'm trying to shill this stuff out their so as many people as possible can get better here and know it only gets worse from know 1 has dead lines


----------



## CopeAndRope (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> It basically says inject HGH and take Aromasin


And then you bonesmash and facepull?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> And then you bonesmash and facepull?





So it in tandem its never gurranteed but its something your the actual mikr Mey of the looks max community


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 8, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Archive from a user from slut hate known as @SODA POP archive done by the ever well known member @Pendejo he made this archive possible
> 
> *Page 1 of the archive.*
> 
> ...



Good shit we all finna ascend after money maxxing


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

GarouTheIncel said:


> Good shit we all finna ascend after money maxxing





I'm adding it to a larger height and frame guide


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 8, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> And then you bonesmash and facepull?


From my understanding of it you don't bonemash but by manipulating the hormones and androgen receptors you can get a wider face


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 8, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> And then you bonesmash and facepull?


Facepulling but combined with upper and lower Jaw distractors for maximum results


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Facepulling but combined with upper and lower Jaw distractors for maximum results






Upper and lower jaw distractors


----------



## CopeAndRope (Dec 8, 2019)

noped said:


> What's your take on bonesmashing, does it yield any results?


It can give your bone more mass. It's proved by studies. But don't expect homogenous results by hitting your face with a hammer, more likely you'll have different spots that have higher bone density than others.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 8, 2019)

good find


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> good find





it was by @Pendejo


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 8, 2019)

Another banger thread by @reptiles


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

DidntRead said:


> Another banger thread by @reptiles





Thanks bro I am makign the ultimate life fuel thread how to increase your smv


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 8, 2019)

@looxmakser49 be our lab rat bro


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 8, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> @looxmakser49 be our lab rat bro


I will !


----------



## KKK (Dec 8, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Archive from a user from slut hate known as @SODA POP archive done by the ever well known member @Pendejo he made this archive possible
> 
> *Page 1 of the archive.*
> 
> ...



Op how about getting more dimorphic eyes, would any of this help with that.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

KKK said:


> Op how about getting more dimorphic eyes, would any of this help with that.





Traits are usually intercorrelated so it would make sense


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 8, 2019)

What is this lipus thing? Never heard of it


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Dec 8, 2019)

Can someone resume to non englishcel


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Dec 8, 2019)

OOGABOOGA said:


> What is this lipus thing? Never heard of it


https://www.emsphysio.co.uk/product/osteotron-iv-lipus-low-intensity-pulsed-ultrasound/


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> https://www.emsphysio.co.uk/product/osteotron-iv-lipus-low-intensity-pulsed-ultrasound/





High iq are you the guy that did the cranial base thread on lookism ?


----------



## Titbot (Dec 8, 2019)

COPE I took HGH and it ruined my harmony not worth it if you are sacrificing harmony


----------



## reptiles (Dec 8, 2019)

Titbot said:


> COPE I took HGH and it ruined my harmony not worth it if you are sacrificing harmony





Let me make this clear in a way you can understand i would burn my own skin if it would increase even 1 psl onto face


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 8, 2019)

nothing new, IGF-1 and DHT are synergistic together for facial dimorphism.

currently on Proviron and peptides, for this exact reason.


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 8, 2019)

@reptiles does this archive disprove FacePulling such Copes Device since you said bones are not easily malleable


----------



## reptiles (Dec 9, 2019)

GetThatBread said:


> @reptiles does this archive disprove FacePulling such Copes Device since you said bones are not easily malleable






No as long as your below a certain age limit and you use all the substances in this thread you should improve just that little bit


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Dec 9, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> nothing new, IGF-1 and DHT are synergistic together for facial dimorphism.
> 
> currently on Proviron and peptides, for this exact reason.


Isnt proviron only mildly androgenic


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 9, 2019)

TLR?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 9, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> nothing new, IGF-1 and DHT are synergistic together for facial dimorphism.
> 
> currently on Proviron and peptides, for this exact reason.


What peptides?


----------



## waterwater (Dec 9, 2019)

Is slut hate a different forum? Can someone send me the link
Seems like a combo of bonesmashing and the lipus machine could yield interesting results


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

waterwater said:


> Is slut hate a different forum? Can someone send me the link
> Seems like a combo of bonesmashing and the lipus machine could yield interesting results





Can't find slut hate links tbqh it's over


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Archive from a user from slut hate known as @SODA POP archive done by the ever well known member @Pendejo he made this archive possible
> 
> *Page 1 of the archive.*
> 
> ...



Can you link me a good source of AI?


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 10, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> It can give your bone more mass. It's proved by studies. But don't expect homogenous results by hitting your face with a hammer, more likely you'll have different spots that have higher bone density than others.


asymmetric, wide, well projected, forward grown face>> symmetrically recessed face


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> Can you link me a good source of AI?





It was on slut hate thread I only have link to this I don't have back up copies of slut hate it's over


diggbicc said:


> asymmetric, wide, well projected, forward grown face>> symmetrically recessed face





Bro could you tell me what Neocranial reconstruction?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 10, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> Can you link me a good source of AI?





What is A.I


----------



## Davidjolski (Dec 10, 2019)

What about your liver?? Hgh takes a toll on your liver, are you that oblivious?? This shit isn't multivitamins ffs


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 10, 2019)

reptiles said:


> No as long as your below a certain age limit and you use all the substances in this thread you should improve just that little bit



what is that age limit under 20?


----------



## reptiles (Dec 11, 2019)

GetThatBread said:


> what is that age limit under 20?






I think 23


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 11, 2019)

tl;dr of what to take to increase it?


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Dec 12, 2019)

That lipus machine, first time I see it. Does anybody has any info on it?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

CopeAndRope said:


> don't expect homogenous results by hitting your face with a hammer, *more likely you'll have different spots that have higher bone density* than others.


Basically the elephant man


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Aug 21, 2020)

It’s all dht and t tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 16, 2021)

reptiles said:


> Archive from a user from slut hate known as @SODA POP archive done by the ever well known member @Pendejo he made this archive possible
> 
> *Page 1 of the archive.*
> 
> ...



Bro can you give me a TL;DR


----------

